# Police and Doctors



## Joe Btfsplk (Mar 8, 2018)

"Do you use recreational drugs?"


This question is frequently asked on a form or in person in a medical situation. I have smoked reefer for years. Back in the 70's or 80's I read to never admit to marijuana use because I'd be labeled a drug addict, thereby severally limiting medical pain meds and anesthesia, in other words, lesser effective. I answer no to recreational use, I don't see marijuana as interacting negatively with other medical drugs.


I've been in severe pain situations and injuries. I was given heavy-duty knock-out IV's (Fentanyl and Dilaudid) and opioids (Oxycodone and Hydrocodone), no questions asked. I used them as directed, no nonsense. I was too much in agony to care if I could get off on them. I have no idea what route would have been taken if I were branded a drug addict for smoking dope.


Supposedly the recreational drugs question is to warn the health officials about the bad effects of drug mixing. I don't trust it. I'm from the era of "get those marijuana smokers".


I like to be upfront with those tending my health, but this situation is sketchy. I am not in a marijuana friendly state.


"Do you use any recreational drugs"


"You are asking me if I commit crimes."


That is my interpretation.


I'm uncomfortable about this police/medical alliance. Something is just not right.


----------



## Shaka (Mar 8, 2018)

NWO (new world order) Rich want power and the poor and poorer to be slaves while they reap what we sow and harvest.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Mar 8, 2018)

Most medical personnel don't really give a shit if you are committing crimes, but to say that reefer doesn't have any effect on any part of you physically is just bone-headed. Come on now. Smoking anything (Even just being in a room with smokers or lighting incense) increases your risk for lung and cardiovascular problems. If you're super paranoid about it say you smoke cigarettes. 

Also THC and CBD do react with different medicine you may or may not be taking. The worst part is, because THC has been made illegal, they really can't study what it will and won't effect. They know it does cause a difference in how you metabolize anti-anxiety and anti-depressants, that's the only ones I know of currently, because of lack of research. 

I say, keep it from your doctors if you are really worried. In cases of emergency let the EMTs know (They will not tell the police. You know how many heroin overdoses those kids see a fucking day? Weed aint nothing to them, but they may know whether or not a certain med they were gonna give you mixes poorly with THC). Like I said, tell the doctors you smoke cigarettes so they can keep an eye on your lungs and heart, and have a good day and smoke something for me.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you, Geraldo. Nice post, I still wonder if there is an underhanded scheme going on.


----------



## salxtina (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh for sure there is, but for a large part it's_ not conscious_... Just, say you're a doctor, life's pretty good for you, cops don't harass you, why would you think about them harassing anyone else? You've got a pretty highly esteemed niche position, making $$$, you're trained to see people's health in terms of following codes and regulations, why _wouldn't_ you think the law was your friend? (And why _wouldn't_ you call any bum who disagreed with you crazy?) It's a sad waste of a mind, being a white-collar professional... there but fore grace go I...


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 10, 2018)

salxtina said:


> Oh for sure there is, but for a large part it's_ not conscious_... Just, say you're a doctor, life's pretty good for you, cops don't harass you, why would you think about them harassing anyone else? You've got a pretty highly esteemed niche position, making $$$, you're trained to see people's health in terms of following codes and regulations, why _wouldn't_ you think the law was your friend? (And why _wouldn't_ you call any bum who disagreed with you crazy?) It's a sad waste of a mind, being a white-collar professional... there but fore grace go I...


I like this post but i have to chime in that not all doctors are so blind, not in the least. Some smoke pot themselves. Some have alot of knowledge about drugs and effects on a clinical level. They dont all live in a bubble. I dont think you are, but sounds like you are grouping all doctors in a pretty small socially conscience group.


----------

